# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Zuchongzhi, superconducting quantum computer, University of Science and Technology of China, Hefei, China

## Airicist

Article "Chinese quantum computer ‘sets record’ in processing test"
Developers say the Zuchongzhi device can do in just over an hour a task that supercomputers would take years to achieve
Results surpass those produced by Google’s Sycamore processor in an experiment two years ago, they say

by Holly Chik
July 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese researchers achieve quantum advantage in two mainstream routes"

by Global Times
October 26, 2021

----------

